
Millions of Medical Images and Data Are Available on the Internet - germanier
https://www.propublica.org/article/millions-of-americans-medical-images-and-data-are-available-on-the-internet
======
usr1106
As usual for news articles there is little concrete what happened. Is it a
single product/storage solution affected? It didn't sound like that. So how
did they find so many different systems? Did they program a crawler searching
for medical data specifically? Unfortunately I did not find any answer.

~~~
danso
You expect them to tell you where to find all these still-unsecured images and
medical data?

